# Application for permanent residence after a corporate work visa of 5 years



## Iambk (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi all, I hope you're all very well and getting your permits cleared. 
My desperate query is with regards to getting permanent residence after having been issued a corporate visa. Is this possible? Many thanks.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Iambk said:


> Hi all, I hope you're all very well and getting your permits cleared.
> My desperate query is with regards to getting permanent residence after having been issued a corporate visa. Is this possible? Many thanks.


You cannot apply for a permanent residence immediately after u got a corporate visa. 
The only visa category that permits applicant to apply for a permanent residence instantly is a CRITICAL SKILLS VISA.
You have to be continuously employed for 5 consecutive years to be able to apply for a permanent residence with your category of temporary visa.
Hope this helps...


----------



## Iambk (Jul 31, 2015)

I do not have the immigration act with me but someone made mention that with a corporate visa one is not allowed to apply for any kind of permit within south africa and must leave the country, return to home country to apply for a different permit and does not qualify for a permanent residence permit because of the need to return to home country after 5 years to reapply.
So I am very confused now.
Sorry if this all sounds too wordy...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Iambk said:


> I do not have the immigration act with me but someone made mention that with a corporate visa one is not allowed to apply for any kind of permit within south africa and must leave the country, return to home country to apply for a different permit and does not qualify for a permanent residence permit because of the need to return to home country after 5 years to reapply.
> So I am very confused now.
> Sorry if this all sounds too wordy...


Perhaps you are thinking of the intra-company transfer work visa?


----------



## Iambk (Jul 31, 2015)

:blush: corporate visa.


----------

